# HAT l6se carbon and l1pro r2



## jnads87 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey guys. Finally was able to get all my funds together and Im finally getting my new system installed. Greg from southeastcustomz is one hell of a guy and ordered my products and is doing the install for me. They are being installed in my MK6 golf which is currently being worked on so the review should come next week. Just wanted to show off some pics and get everyone ready for my review.


----------



## dozy_production (Mar 22, 2006)

That's awesome to hear but has the diy part of this sites' name been lost to you?


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

jnads87 said:


> Hey guys. Finally was able to get all my funds together and Im finally getting my new system installed. Greg from southeastcustomz is one hell of a guy and ordered my products and is doing the install for me. They are being installed in my MK6 golf which is currently being worked on so the review should come next week. Just wanted to show off some pics and get everyone ready for my review.


What amps, source and processors will you be using?


----------



## jnads87 (Jan 5, 2012)

jel847 said:


> What amps, source and processors will you be using?


For the new components, arc audio KS 300.4. Right now I currently have the pioneer deh-80prs as my source/processor. Down the line I might think about an external, but it fills all my needs and I don't have any complaints about it. As for the sub stage, I have the Morel ultimo sc 12 powered by an alpine pdx-m6. I am not loving the amp and will most likely swap it out down the line, but for now it will do.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Greg , is a good guy... post some install pics


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

I think you're unnecessarily condemning the PDX-M6. 1st there are many other parts of the system that can effect your bass performance and 2nd give the Alpine a little hotter lead.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

dozy_production said:


> That's awesome to hear but has the diy part of this sites' name been lost to you?


So? Theirs no requirement to do it your self their are tons of members who buy installs I know well over dozen my self. 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------

